#ubuntu-uds 2014-11-10
<cm-t> Hi, i am here to promote a bleuprint/meeting. Here is the bleuprint where you can find the meeting link : https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-1411-iso-l10n-uefi
<cm-t> is it too late to propise new meeting?
<cm-t> Is it even the good channel to ask it?
<cm-t> s/propise/propose
 * cm-t can't lurk, no irc app that can stay logged-in in the background on ubuntu touch yet
<cm-t> ping : mhall119 0:-)
<cm-t> if i get logged off, it will be due to the phone mhall119, fell free to email me if you have question for this validation (cm-t at ubuntu-fr.org)
<cm-t> will i can edit the description meeting (typo)?
#ubuntu-uds 2014-11-12
<tsimpson-uds> have there been any issues with udsbotu or is everything working ok?
#ubuntu-uds 2014-11-14
<dholbach> EVERYONE: if you ran a session, can you have a chat with one of your track leads and give them a brief summary of what was decided?
